# Acute kidney failure survivor!!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh! How scary! I'm so happy for you and kitty that all turned out well. It may well have been a bladder infection that went up into her kidneys. Otherwise, what a mystery. Sometimes there are recalls on pet food for this reason or that. Commercial food always gives me the willies. It's like walking on egg shells when they next thing is going to be discovered that can hurt our pets. Anyhow, so happy you get more time with your little sweet kitty.


----------

